# Keeping Mbuna and Haplochromine in a 55 gallon



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

How difficult would it be to keep Haplochromine specifically a blue hap as a center piece with some yellow Labs.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Which blue hap?


----------



## AltechLansing (Oct 4, 2008)

It would most likely work out. As yellow labs aren't generally known to be aggressive mbuna. The Labs should leave any Hap alone, as vice vera. As long as there is enough space for the Hap to swim, it should be fine.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

AltechLansing said:


> As long as there is enough space for the Hap to swim, it should be fine.


Hence the question, which blue hap? :wink:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> AltechLansing said:
> 
> 
> > As long as there is enough space for the Hap to swim, it should be fine.
> ...


How about an Electric Blue, along with some red zebras, acei, and labs?


----------



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry I didnt specify. I am thinking about an electric Blue


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

yellow labs should be cool. I wouldn't put any other mbuna though.


----------



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

how well do acei and yellow labs get along with their own species.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Acei and yellow labs are fairly passive for mbuna. Your male to female ratios aren't as important with these two species, so I'd have to say they get along pretty well.

A S. fryeri (electric blue hap) might work out in a tank with those two species, but I wouldn't house them with the more boisterously aggressive mbuna.

iplaywithemotions, I wouldn't keep yellow labs and red zebras together, and I wouldn't keep fryeri with red zebras. So...No...


----------



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks yall I am loving how this tank is shaping up


----------

